# Quality or Good marketing



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I think that the detailing "scene" has fallen into a massive plot of marketing from manufacturers. I mean why do we desire products that are around £500 when we can get a better quality for around 80% of the price ) at the most ) That's only one example they is plenty more. 

One example I have is chemical guys Glossworkz, I think it provides amazing results but would other people rather different shampoos because the brand has better marketing ? 

I honestly think if it was down to products only you could find a much better one than the higher costing one.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can yes 

You also have to get wise to the same thing having a different colour and smell with a different label for more money etc 

Or even the same colour and smell for that matter


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You can yes
> 
> You also have to get wise to the same thing having a different colour and smell with a different label for more money etc
> 
> Or even the same colour and smell for that matter


I don't want to mention any names but there's brands that are big in the car scene just because they know people, there products are terrible ( I've tested them ).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Hang on a minute while I go get some popcorn and a coke .....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> I don't want to mention any names but there's brands that are big in the car scene just because they know people, there products are terrible ( I've tested them ).


Like kleen freaks for example? :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

It's the same way valeters have been upgraded to detailers...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Hang on a minute while I go get some popcorn and a coke .....


grab me one while your there:thumb:


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Like kleen freaks for example? :lol:


I'm not saying anything. :wall:



Guitarjon said:


> It's the same way valeters have been upgraded to detailers...


I don't think it is though because there is a difference between each type of service.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glossworkz is one of the most over rated products ive tried.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm an all out Autosmart man here. No need for me to be paying for something near the same just in a fancy bottle or tub.

5 litres of Duet from AS cost me £14 yet 500ml of another companys product cost me £9.99, no brainer really.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been wondering something the same as this over the past couple of weeks. It's all about marketing really. If you get your car washed, polished etc. to a good standard who knows what wax is on it, how much it has cost and how long it really lasts for? Some would also question how much protection it really gives a car. If a shiny car drove past you in the street you wouldn't know if it had a £3 wax from the garage or a £3000 wax from a high end retailer and you would probably find 99.9% of the population wouldn't care.

People equate high prices to quality products - however that's not always the case - as you say it's about marketing and playing a bit of mind games by making products exclusive, wanting what you can't afford...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

s29nta said:


> grab me one while your there:thumb:


Wait I need a s...:wave:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> I'm an all out Autosmart man here. No need for me to be paying for something near the same just in a fancy bottle or tub.
> 
> 5 litres of Duet from AS cost me £14 yet 500ml of another companys product cost me £9.99, no brainer really.


See, yeah, auto smart is cheap and you get a lot. But nothing has blown me away at all

I've always found a better product

I'd much rather pay for s good product in a smaller size than buy 5l of cheap stuff thAt doesn't impress me at all


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> See, yeah, auto smart is cheap and you get a lot. But nothing has blown me away at all
> 
> I've always found a better product
> 
> I'd much rather pay for s good product in a smaller size than buy 5l of cheap stuff thAt doesn't impress me at all


Not liking any of the staples and more recent then?

Tardis
G101
Fallout Remover
Wax Detailing Spray...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Not liking any of the staples and more recent then?
> 
> Tardis
> G101
> ...


Tardis - imperial wax owns it, yes it's more costly but a much better product

G101, just a generic apc, though I've picked up auto finesse verso cheaper that g101 and find that a better product (inb4 brand name)

Fallout remover is honestly terrible. Do 4 hits, follow it up with iron x and youll find it's done sweet fa

Wax detail spray, one of the better things theyve done but still better out there ...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

_Steven67 said:


> I don't want to mention any names but there's brands that are big in the car scene just because they know people, there products are terrible ( I've tested them ).


Ever since I joined DW there have been threads of this nature and when the author states "I don't want to mention any names" or "I'm saying nothing" I do wonder what the heck is the point of the thread? Don't sit on the fence, say what you mean (obviously with clearcut evidence to back your claim) or post something a little more constructive.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

S63 said:


> Ever since I joined DW there have been threads of this nature and when the author states "I don't want to mention any names" or "I'm saying nothing" I do wonder what the heck is the point of the thread? Don't sit on the fence, say what you mean (obviously with clearcut evidence to back your claim) or post something a little more constructive.:thumb:


He means kleen freaks I think, they suck up to big events, sell awful products in pretty packaging and think they're the worlds greatest lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Tardis - imperial wax owns it, yes it's more costly but a much better product
> 
> G101, just a generic apc, though I've picked up auto finesse verso cheaper that g101 and find that a better product (inb4 brand name)
> 
> ...


Interesting...

Is Imperial anything to do with Wax Tec or am I going mad?


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

S63 said:


> Ever since I joined DW there have been threads of this nature and when the author states "I don't want to mention any names" or "I'm saying nothing" I do wonder what the heck is the point of the thread? Don't sit on the fence, say what you mean (obviously with clearcut evidence to back your claim) or post something a little more constructive.:thumb:


Well I don't like giving bad names to companies but I suppose it's fine because I've personally tested them.

Kleenfreaks wax, is terrible. Hard to spread, hard to buff off and not great protection. AutoFinesse RevKit is horrible and about as powerful as a wax. Wheel whores might as well be water. That's about all I can think about for now.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

S63 said:


> Ever since I joined DW there have been threads of this nature and when the author states "I don't want to mention any names" or "I'm saying nothing" I do wonder what the heck is the point of the thread? Don't sit on the fence, say what you mean (obviously with clearcut evidence to back your claim) or post something a little more constructive.:thumb:





Kimo73 said:


> He means kleen freaks I think, they suck up to big events, sell awful products in pretty packaging and think they're the worlds greatest lol


Pretty much although I'm stealing their Flight case idea.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Is Imperial anything to do with Wax Tec or am I going mad?


Wax tec are now imperial wax yes


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> Pretty much although I'm stealing their Flight case idea.


There was a guy use their wheel cleaner and ruined his expensive alloys

Shame they delete people's comments on the matter so no one finds out though isn't it


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> There was a guy use their wheel cleaner and ruined his expensive alloys
> 
> Shame they delete people's comments on the matter so no one finds out though isn't it


Not the first time I've heard of this happening.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The only way to avoid outlandish claims is for all products to be independently tested and the quantitative data released. Qualitative information is useless. Mind you, if this happens 90% of manufacturers would be out of business overnight. None of my products have fancy packaging or are the latest 'in vogue' products but I'm more than happy with them.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bulkhead said:


> The only way to avoid outlandish claims is for all products to be independently tested and the quantitative data released. Qualitative information is useless. Mind you, if this happens 90% of manufacturers would be out of business overnight. None of my products have fancy packaging or are the latest 'in vogue' products but I'm more than happy with them.


Exactly, I find a product I like and stick with it no matter the cost ( high or low ).


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So are we saying if a product comes in a fancy box with a pretty label and smells nice then its a winner.
Cos the curry i had tonight fits that description but believe me is was CRAP


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

AllenF said:


> So are we saying if a product comes in a fancy box with a pretty label and smells nice then its a winner.
> Cos the curry i had tonight fits that description but believe me is was CRAP


Bet it produced plenty of beads.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm dunno its a ***** to scrub off the bog so im leaving it to test the durability


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

As a complete n00b to the detailing scene, and trying to achieve good results without spending a fortune, I've found that if I ask for a product recommendation from 100 people then I'll get 100 different replies of 100 different products stating that the product they use is the best. And that's not just in here, but everywhere else too.

What has really helped me out is product reviews, on this site and on other sites - Auto Express especially. Their group tests have been absolutely invaluable in helping me decide which products to buy.

One company that does seem to really stand out from the crowd is Bilt Hamber - I'm currently using three of their products in my regular wash routine thanks to independent reviews, but they seem to do very little in terms of marketing or hyping up their own product. And they don't seem to spend much money on fancy packaging or scents either - Most of their items turn up in a white bottle with a blue label, and their cleaning stuff smells pretty much like cleaning stuff. No cherry, no bubblegum, no hints of lemongrass and crushed cardomon pods, just a damn good cost effective clean using very little product to achieve an excellent result.

That, to me, is far more important than a very pretty 500ml bottle that smells like a sweet shop but costs me a bloody fortune and will be gone in a month.

All IMHO only.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just buy carchem. The full range is pretty good.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jedi said:


> As a complete n00b to the detailing scene, and trying to achieve good results without spending a fortune, I've found that if I ask for a product recommendation from 100 people then I'll get 100 different replies of 100 different products stating that the product they use is the best. And that's not just in here, but everywhere else too.
> 
> What has really helped me out is product reviews, on this site and on other sites - Auto Express especially. Their group tests have been absolutely invaluable in helping me decide which products to buy.
> 
> ...


I think it's just a matter of trying and testing.



Rascal_69 said:


> Just buy carchem. The full range is pretty good.


Why did you bring them up ? I think that they can be a bit up market too with their custom labels and smells but still one of my favorite companies.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Too many people on here are too desperate to find the next big thing. It seems a major thing to find the best or be the first. 

The detailing market must be pretty small as it's not a thing you see many people getting involved in. Yet look how many manufacturers there are. That tells me how lucrative it can be. 

Make a product and send a few samples out to mates. The mates will always give a positive review how this is the best product ever. 

Loads of folk charge out and buy the product of he moment. 

The dust settles after a few weeks and they suddenly realise that the product was no better, or not as good as something they previously owned. 

It either gets added to the stockpiles of unused wax in the cupboard, or sold on to the next person with the container 95% full. 

Some people will say it's a hobby and that justifies it. I just think too many people lack self control. 

It does seem very easy to sell products to people who are easily parted from their money.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Too many people on here are too desperate to find the next big thing. It seems a major thing to find the best or be the first.
> 
> The detailing market must be pretty small as it's not a thing you see many people getting involved in. Yet look how many manufacturers there are. That tells me how lucrative it can be.
> 
> ...


I think that's exactly my problem although I do like trying and testing products, I feel that's the best way to find a good product.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A WHOLE CAN :-


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

_Steven67 said:


> I think that's exactly my problem although I do like trying and testing products, I feel that's the best way to find a good product.


There is loads of good products. Most of them perform so similarly there is little point of trying for the sake of it.

It's also hard to gauge what is actually better. Some days when I do my car I think it looks different when I've used the very same products.

I think some people over analyse things and see things thay aren't really there.

It's each guys own money and they can spend it however they like.

I just think people have their priorities wrong when they spend fortunes on unnecessary gear that could be spent on far better things.

If you're a millionaire, no problem. Living at home with your parents and driving an old car, maybe not the best use of money.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I know off a millionairess on dw.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kerr said:


> There is loads of good products. Most of them perform so similarly there is little point of trying for the sake of it.
> 
> It's also hard to gauge what is actually better. Some days when I do my car I think it looks different when I've used the very same products.
> 
> ...


I don't go mad, I mean I've probably spent about £250 - 350 at the most including a da. So I don't go mad, I don't see what's wrong with having a lot of sample pots to be honest and I only test new products when I run out of what I've been using before.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Can appreciate the need for bulk items like as and ag but because we have this passion for car care we still pay the money to try these things that are 3x as much.

Some people use clever marketing to sell stuff no doubt but something out there are not worth the added £s


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You will always need some marketing, or you're not known and will go out off business...
But having packages that are too cheap looking, are not good for business. I heared this a lot on Wolfs Chemicals stuff. They didn't try it, because it looked cheap. Then I send then a sample and they like it. So marketing is important to some level.
See Imperial wax, it looks fancy and expensive, but it's "just" WaxTec. 
But then you can go overboard, and that's what Paul Dalton is doing IMO. He pushes stuff like crazy...

In the end, don't worry anout relabelling and marketing. Just use what you like...
I like to try new stuff, and maybe a bitmore expensive. The looks might almost be the same, but how does it spread, how easy is it to work with. Smell is not that important, but if I'm working with stuff that smells like rotten eggs all day, I prefer a sweet scent now and then


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> I think it's just a matter of trying and testing.
> 
> Why did you bring them up ? I think that they can be a bit up market too with their custom labels and smells but still one of my favorite companies.


car chem are a manufacturer 

Sooo many of the products you see are really just car chem with a different label

Nothing upmarket about it really, just good products in clear bottles


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> You will always need some marketing, or you're not known and will go out off business...
> But having packages that are too cheap looking, are not good for business. I heared this a lot on Wolfs Chemicals stuff. They didn't try it, because it looked cheap. Then I send then a sample and they like it. So marketing is important to some level.
> See Imperial wax, it looks fancy and expensive, but it's "just" WaxTec.
> But then you can go overboard, and that's what Paul Dalton is doing IMO. He pushes stuff like crazy...
> ...


I'd do some more research about imperial wax if I was you

Nothing is the same as wax tec, they put alot of work in and are not rebranded **** which is all too common with 'new' brands


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I own a pot of crystal rock wax. Its bloody expensive and isn't worth the price in my honest opinion. However, when my customers see it and known what it is they jump on the wagon as its a way to have an expensive wax at a fraction of the cost (I charge a wax upgrade for it)

It was funny the other day, I did some work for somebody who quite clearly didn't know a deal about detailing. I'd not even tried to up sell the wax I initially until we startered talking. As soon as I mention swissvax his eyes lit up and he looked at the pot saying carnuba. He knew exactly what it was without knowing what it actually does if that makes sense.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> I own a pot of crystal rock wax. Its bloody expensive and isn't worth the price in my honest opinion. However, when my customers see it and known what it is they jump on the wagon as its a way to have an expensive wax at a fraction of the cost (I charge a wax upgrade for it)
> 
> It was funny the other day, I did some work for somebody who quite clearly didn't know a deal about detailing. I'd not even tried to up sell the wax I initially until we startered talking. As soon as I mention swissvax his eyes lit up and he looked at the pot saying carnuba. He knew exactly what it was without knowing what it actually does if that makes sense.


:lol:

Crystal rock is one of the most over hyped and under performing waxes I've seen

I don't actually own it, but ive had a go and it didn't blow me away

Also, the beading and sheeting was pretty poor when compared to waxes at under a tenth of the price


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

A big thing is marketing, otherwise is doesn't exist. 
And yes, you get a lot of people who are "product collectors" more than anything else.
Hence the reason to bring fancy packaging out (have a look on the waxpot thread). 
Many product are repacked in fancy bottles and fancy labels (there are some manufacturers who make the same product for many different makes. 

Use what suit you the best, what you like, but fancy packaging is one of the things I wouldn't pay for. 
I use to work in an industry where the budget for design and packaging exceeded the budget for product development big style. 
BH is one of the manufacturers who has it right in mine opinion, good product in effective simple packaging, for me it doesn't have to be more than that.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

*Well it was by the morning.*



AllenF said:


> So are we saying if a product comes in a fancy box with a pretty label and smells nice then its a winner.
> Cos the curry i had tonight fits that description but believe me is was CRAP


No $h1t Sherlock, comes to mind. LOL


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

A few years ago I got into proper old fashioned wet shaving (Double edged single blade) Like your dad or grandad used.

I read up on the subject and started from basic middle of the road products with Brush Razor Cream Soap and Blades, it was all OK stuff. Then I started to experiement, now bearing in mind that whilst I'm experimenting I'm still shaving and improving my technique. The upshot is that I now have about £400.00 worth of stuff that I don't use, because I have enough "Skill" to use any combination and get a good shave.

Now would you like me to do the same anaogy on golf because please believe me I can, only that's a little bit more expensive, and as I told one of our fourball only yesterday, it's very rarely the equipment.

A £5000 wax in the hands of the Novice v Professional will still be a £5000 wax but the professional should know how to get the best out of it.

A final gem, Hands up how many of you before discovering DW (Other sites are available) used Washing up liquid a sponge an old T Shirt and then lathered on a wax so thickly that it was a Bugg£r to get off. I did all of the above except the washing up liquid because for some stupid reason I've always known about the salts.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

_Steven67 said:


> I think it's just a matter of trying and testing.
> Why did you bring them up ? I think that they can be a bit up market too with their custom labels and smells but still one of my favorite companies.


you forgot to add, that with the custom labels and smells, this is a bespoke hand made product, not from a batch, like our core range, so the extra £1 is well worth it.

or if we do a batch run with custom labels and scents, do we dont increase the price, in fact for the Group Buys we lower them. its just the visual effect that's changed, more retail friendly.

In an ever changing market, you need to adapt, take a car for instance, over the years many exterior changes, but the engine is about the same just with tweaks to improve fuel and emissions.

that's my input to the thread.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get it,anybody with a single cell would recognize what product works for them,for Christ's sake! there's non detailing products I use for detailing,It's all common sense.One's meat is anothers poison,"*FACT*"
Nobody puts a gun to anybodies head and says buy my product,whether it's impulse buys or not the decision ultimately lye's with the individual who presses the  buttons or opens their wallets.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> It's the same way valeters have been upgraded to detailers...


I'm not sure Valeting World has the same ring to it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> car chem are a manufacturer
> 
> Sooo many of the products you see are really just car chem with a different label
> 
> Nothing upmarket about it really, just good products in clear bottles


Yep.

The amount of rebranded car Chem and angelwax is mad.

And as in price. I don't mind. I like like swissvax waxes. My personal favourite for application and for that reason alone I would always buy and use


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Wax tec are now imperial wax yes





Kimo73 said:


> I'd do some more research about imperial wax if I was you
> 
> Nothing is the same as wax tec, they put alot of work in and are not rebranded **** which is all too common with 'new' brands


I was building up on your first comment...
Just to make a point. I don't care who is who, or who is rebranding, als long as the price is good.
Just trying to make a point that packaging and marketing just make a brand stand out as if it were better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> I was building up on your first comment...
> Just to make a point. I don't care who is who, or who is rebranding, als long as the price is good.
> Just trying to make a point that packaging and marketing just make a brand stand out as if it were better


Imperial are 2 companies that came together to make one super company just to clear that up lol

But anyway, a product needs a brand either way so not entirely sure what you're trying to say tbh


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

marketing....hype....and branding are what sells

look at apple....like a drone I went and bought a apple iphone6 plus but in real world terms the Samsung s5 is better phone with better features 

but apple has ploughed millions into marketing and it worked what was it 4 million handsets in a day on the 12/9/14

same with everything marketing, packaging is what sells new products, who cares if they are any good or not its of they sell and how much margin can you make on them....when its done delete it and launch something else, its just business....which is set up to sucker people into buying it.....its the same in the food world colmans make many products for other people, electrionics is the same with Marantz and Phillips pioneer and panasonic

the hype we fall into is that every product is better and more long lasting than the last one....ignore the hype or try to but its hard isnt it...you hear longer lasting and better...is it....lets try it out....

the more time I spent doing this, the more I want to try different things out....im trying hard to resist the temptation as im pretty happy with what I have so why bother....and if it last two years do I care, not really what the hell will I do with my Saturdays Id have to talk to the wife heaven forbid....

do what you want to do, buy what you want to buy....if you are buying someone elses re badged product and like it what the hell, if you don't like it don't buy it anymore

remember its just business.......and selling under license makes money which is what we all unfortunately have to have


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> marketing....hype....and branding are what sells
> 
> *look at apple....like a drone I went and bought a apple iphone6 plus but in real world terms the Samsung s5 is better phone with better features *
> 
> ...


Sorry don't agree with your highlighted point, but that's a conversation for another thread.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you afford the product?
Does it make you feel happy to own and use it?
Then, as Richard says,
Have a coke and a smile and shut the hell up!!

Our just don't buy it....


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Sorry don't agree with your highlighted point, but that's a conversation for another thread.


Perfect for this thread as apple are ideal example of hype/marketing selling your brand. Name one innovation exclusive to apple since jobs died. the structure is no longer within the company to promote and research new ideas with most of the budget going into marketing and brand identity. As they know this sells the products easier than the latest technology or ground breaking idea.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

CarChem said:


> you forgot to add, that with the custom labels and smells, this is a bespoke hand made product, not from a batch, like our core range, so the extra £1 is well worth it.
> 
> or if we do a batch run with custom labels and scents, do we dont increase the price, in fact for the Group Buys we lower them. its just the visual effect that's changed, more retail friendly.
> 
> ...


I never said there was anything wrong with it, you know I love your stuff and have around 15 Litres of just snow foam and shampoo at home.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

chongo said:


> Wait I need a s...:wave:


Well hurry up ! - the action starts soon !!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm not sure Valeting World has the same ring to it


Sounds like a forum for Butlers and Manservants ....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Well hurry up ! - the action starts soon !!


i am still waiting for my coke!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

s29nta said:


> i am still waiting for my coke!


Do you want Coca-Cola or our own brand Enhanced Nano Tech Mega-Kola?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I want the one that works.
The fancy package just goes it the bin. The silly two million colour label with a stupid scrolly font doesnt insight me to buy it i need something i can read quickly and easily.
Hence most trade products come like that ( as carchem will probably agree ) the fancy labels silk lined wooden boxes and pretty labels are for the sheep public to buy so they can feel like a pro. A pro like i say wants something that works at the right price.
Most of the time its decanted into non descript bloody dispenser bottles anyways


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

_Steven67 said:


> Well I think that the detailing "scene" has fallen into a massive plot of marketing from manufacturers. I mean why do we desire products that are around £500 when we can get a better quality for around 80% of the price ) at the most ) That's only one example they is plenty more.
> 
> One example I have is chemical guys Glossworkz, I think it provides amazing results but would other people rather different shampoos because the brand has better marketing ?
> 
> I honestly think if it was down to products only you could find a much better one than the higher costing one.


I've been preaching this for many moons... yes I'm a manufacturer, but I'm also a detailer who is very conscious about the quality of my products. In the past I also bought in to the "luxury" side of the detailing scene, mainly because of my customers... 95% of the cars I do cost more than most big houses. After a short time, I soon realized that it's just a big dog an pony show and this was one of my main reasons for starting Wolf's Chemicals. Never could see the value in most of these products, and this is exactly why we don't overprice our products... sure we could jump on the bandwagon and sell our nano products and other products for the same as the other guys, but I know what's in them and the cost to make it... my conscience is clear and I won't sell out just to make money... My values are more important than anything else, and I'd rather stay well-off and have a clear conscience than sell me bum and be rich knowing that I'm taking my customers to the bank  Do unto others... in other words


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

are people not allowed to say what products have been rebranded and by who or something? just spit it out


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> are people not allowed to say what products have been rebranded and by who or something? just spit it out


It's a common courtesy really. I know 100% that all of my products are designed, developed and manufactured by us. For those who rebrand, best of luck to them. I'm not out to rain on anyone's parade or throw anyone under the bus, so the things I know about who makes what for whom, will remain my and their secret. Actually, it really doesn't matter who makes what for whom; just find a product you like and use it. Sooner or later it will all come to light what's good and what's not


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The other words that are so overused is luxury, handmade, unique and bespoke. 

These words seem to be major selling points and people buy into that. 

All those points could be used to describe a Vauxhall Corsa limited edition in most cases.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The other words that are so overused is luxury, handmade, unique and bespoke.
> 
> These words seem to be major selling points and people buy into that.
> 
> All those points could be used to describe a Vauxhall Corsa limited edition in most cases.


I was once told by a "luxury car wax" manufacturer, "Jesse it works. You make a product, make a nice label for it, put a high price on it and people will buy it. It's that simple." I was a bit disgusted with that brand afterward, but hey he's right .


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I once heard an interesting tale once from someone who worked for a very well known Cake and Biscuit brand.

She told me they make value own-brand and premium own-brand products for the supermarkets, but make tiny changes to the salt and suger content so that they kind-of taste the same, but not exactly the same as the original product.

That way, they can honestly claim " _you wont find our famous biscuits being sold under any other brand name_ " and the supermarket can honestly claim " _made exclusively for us_ ".

It also helps the manufacturer experiment and gauge reaction to recipe changes , without harming their own reputation

And that is the reality of production and marketing. These premium brand car detailing products may be simply repackaged with a mark up OR they might be slightly tweaked to be different than the original - for better or for worse.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Do you want Coca-Cola or our own brand Enhanced Nano Tech Mega-Kola?


as long as its not rola cola i dont mind:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

s29nta said:


> as long as its not rola cola i dont mind:thumb:


 What is the detailing equivalent product to Rola Cola ? 

Tesco Wash and Wax @ £2.50 for 2L ?

PK is a detailer I think ... "_ Quick Get Inside ! - Its Spitting !! "_


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Its all about the marketing. Who can afford the most to appeal to the market? Who can give away the most freebies? Who can pay big name detailers to claim to use their products? Who can spare the most time to slag off the competition? It's also so secretive - normally when people are paid to help sell a brand, it is made public. In detailing, people get paid and all parties pretend that it is just impartial advice.

The most amazing thing is that the market goes for it! It can be a bit like teenage girls at a one direction concert.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

But that's no different to reviews in what hi-fi for amps of speakers

Or anything in life....sainsburys, tesco, asda who can put on the grandest advert yo induce you in to think you are getting the best deal

It's all just business 

Is a pair of hugo boss jeans any better than a pair from next ? 

Is a omega watch any better than a rolex 

It's what makes you feel you are buying something you want or need, if you are happy great if not don't buy it


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> What is the detailing equivalent product to Rola Cola ?
> 
> Tesco Wash and Wax @ £2.50 for 2L ?
> 
> PK is a detailer I think ... "_ Quick Get Inside ! - Its Spitting !! "_


brilliant!:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> The other words that are so overused is luxury, handmade, unique and bespoke.
> 
> These words seem to be major selling points and people buy into that.
> 
> All those points could be used to describe a Vauxhall Corsa limited edition in most cases.


Piece of **** is NOT a selling point... Nor are
Uncomfortable.
Bumpy.
No leg room
But they ignore those bits.
Imagine a wax for sale advert reads
Highly overpriced, rebranded from the cheapest stuff we can find,no durability. No gloss levels. If you want your car to look **** then use our product.
Wouldnt be round very long.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone made an organic, all natural, made from recycled materials environmentally friendly wax yet?:lol:
oh forgot to add. It must be tofu based for the vegan market too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Anyone made an organic, all natural, made from recycled materials environmentally friendly wax yet?:lol:
> oh forgot to add. It must be tofu based for the vegan market too.


Ear wax?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Ear wax?


Good shout.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

MAN WAX.
Freshly brewed every time.....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AllenF said:


> MAN WAX.
> Freshly brewed every time.....


 Would you apply it by hand, after getting it from the pump dispenser ?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The other words that are so overused is luxury, handmade, unique and bespoke.
> 
> These words seem to be major selling points and people buy into that.
> 
> All those points could be used to describe a Vauxhall Corsa limited edition in most cases.


Do you know what has always put me off Vauxhalls ?

They make some truly great cars, but honestly every single one I have ever gotten into, I take one look at the dash and instruments and think "_Eeeuw - cheap, plastic and nasty_"

That alone put me off buying a fabulous Calibra Turbo many years ago - such a fantastic looking car - until you got inside it.

And yet they are good to drive.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Would you apply it by hand, after getting it from the pump dispenser ?


Naaaa machine it at extremely high speed dont worry about the fling.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Product companies can have the fanciest bottles in the world but if their product is pants they won't prevail. Sure you get some companies that will rock up to shows and sell a few bits, but once those customers don't like the product, they'll go with a different company. I've found wax and sealant has become the most over-hyped product(s) themselves, not the companies who make them. So many people do a post of their detailing process and say something along the lines of "Did a polish with XX and sealed with ultra-megatron-amazeballs-top end-boutique-expensive wax". Results come from the preparation and the hard work and time put into polishing, not wax or sealant. I just use what I enjoy and works for me, not what's 'scene'. Sure I can buy cheaper product but I also buy a product based on the companies background and how/where it's made, not just it's look or price point. Find what works for you and use it


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

its not that there are really bad products being marketed really well, it is that there are rather average ones. There are a lot of products which are basically comparable to trade products but thrown into fancy bottles and marketed. Most detailers cant spot the difference in performance and are now knowledgable enough to understand the technical stuff. Why anyone would buy the likes of imperial rather than 10x more smart wheels beats the life out of me. Then there are products out there which are genuinely different or safer or something but this forum only considers how they work on a basic test - the fact that the cheap one is really corrosive, or not safe on some finishes or is really caustic or something is totally ignored.


----------

